# Benimar Servicing/Warranty etc.



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

Thought the following (reposted from the Owner's Club site) might be of interest.

I have talked to Ian today, and he is up and running in the new premises, albeit they are still being painted.

No experience of service to date, but Ian was very helpful on the 'phone, and I know a number of people have been worrying about parts and service.

Also, RDH now appear to operating from their new premises. Peering through the windows on Sunday revealed a few 'van's in the premises, and a sales area being equipped.

======

Re your e-mail as to the start up of our business, Rvtex.

From Ian Hollingworth, that's me. And my business partner Pete Evans.

My business partner and myself were both employed by RDH before their liquidation, myself as a motor home technician and my partner as an alarm fitter and technician.

I am a motor home technician of some15 year's experience, nearly 10 years at Brownhills motor homes, then 3 years working in Canada at a dealership in Manitoba, and most recently at RDH in Nottingham. I have worked on just about everything during that time, British, European and American, and fitted every accessory I can think of. I am also fully gas qualified; we intend to become Corgi registered as soon as possible.

My partner Pete has worked as an alarm fitter on motor homes for the past 5 years at RDH, also working as a motor home technician.

We both wanted to start a business that specialised in service only, Where there was no pressure from salesmen to trade up rather than have their motor home repaired. And also where we could give no pressure advice, giving the benefit of our experience on the best way to carry out the repairs or which is the best way for the customer to get "what they want" regarding accessories.

But most of all a no pressure, easy going, professional, friendly service.

At a reasonable price and to an excellent standard.

Thus Rvtex. Was conceived.

We will be operating from a brand new building at an excellent location only 2.5 miles, 5 minutes, from junction 27 of the M1.

The address is, unit3 Alexander court, Hazelford way, Newstead, Notts. NG15 0DQ. And the phone number is 01623 722477 [email protected]

We intend to offer a similar style of service that a dealer does but without their associated problems, which we believe will give the customer a better experience when it comes to getting their problems solved and their vehicle serviced.

We will be the approved dealer and fitting centre for VanBitz alarms in this area, and also approved for Truma, Alde and Norcold amongst others.

Since the demise of RDH a new company has bought the RDH name, web site etc and will be trading under the name RDH MOTORHOME CENTER.

They will be located in Mansfield, Notts. And will be using the old RDH telephone number 0870 7585050, which is now active. As I understand it they will be Benimar, Chauson and Rimor dealers.

We will be acting as their servicing department and completing any warranty /servicing work on Benimar, Chausson and Rimor vehicles as well as our own customers.

I hope you can get some sort of article out of this, as it will doubtless help us to become established but also give some piece of mind to the Benimar and Chausson owners still under warranty.


----------

